# Can anyone in the aberdeen area machine polish my car for me?



## Bigniks (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi every one I was wondering if any one could machine polish my silvia s14 for me? 


Thanks Steve


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Try Polished Bliss- they have a fantastic reputation


----------



## Bigniks (Feb 10, 2013)

They are brilliant but a lil outside my price range


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Problem is only paid advertisers are allowed to contact you about this. I think there are a couple of other options

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## Bigniks (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------

